# ***OFFICIAL*** Todd Duffee vs. Mike Russow Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Todd Duffee facing Mike Russow in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark my words, by January 1st 2011 Todd Duffee will be more talked about than just about anybody in MMA. This guy is a beast and is going to make some serious waves.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i can't stand todd duffe he is a douchbag,


why is he going to be the most talked about


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Got the DUFF! by first round KO. It will be quick.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> i can't stand todd duffe he is a douchbag,
> 
> 
> why is he going to be the most talked about


Because he is a monster, and a mean one! Truth be told, my first impressions are that I agree with you, he does come across as a douchebag. But that doesn't make him any less dangerous.

Look up some of his past fights. Granted, the competition isn't what he is facing now, but the guy is building a record much like Carwin's. He's only seen round 2 once, and in that fight he KOed the guy aswell, every other fight was ended in the first round with a collection of brutal KOs and TKOs.

To sum up, I would bet the farm, that 12 months from now, Duffee is fighting for the title. I'm predicting after he mows down Russow, he will most likely get someone like Ganzaga and do the same thing.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yup, I voted for Duffee, but he does come off a douche.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i'm gonna go russow if he doesn't try and stand, because he is a sub machine and duffe hasn't done much wrestling, so there is a chance he can get taken down and subbed


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope Russow tools this meat head.

Im hoping Russow has good wrestling and can take him down and submit him


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Duffee definitely has the advantage in the striking department.



guy incognito said:


> i'm gonna go russow if he doesn't try and stand, because he is a sub machine and duffe hasn't done much wrestling, so there is a chance he can get taken down and subbed


Duffee is no slouch on the ground either. He did just receive his BJJ blackbelt. His striking is much better than his ground work and Russow's best chance is on the ground, but I think it will be a bit harder than just taking him down and subbing him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Yup, I voted for Duffee, but he does come off a douche.


I'm revoking my douche comment. After hearing some interviews and reading some articles about him, he seems like a solid character :thumbsup:

My misjudgment.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I voted Duffee cause i'll admit i fell for the hype . but after watching some Russow fights, dude got some serious jitz and i see him RNC duffee in the second round :thumb02:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Russow is very live here. I'm going to go with Duffee though by sprawl and brawl.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Duffee 1st KO


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Tod dufee by second round tko. I agree with most people who are saying he is going to be huge in the coming months


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I picked Duffee to win but imo it's too early to be calling him the next HW star, he needs 2 or 3 more fights against solid competition first.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffe by TKO 1st round.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Russow with a flash sub 7 seconds in. Then he runs over to the camera man and yells 'that was just an appetizer, Dana give me a meal' then flexes and yells 'ITS ALL HARD WORK BABY!!!'.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Todd Duffee to continue his rise up the heavyweight ladder. I'm just looking forward to seeing him in the Octagon again, I know he had an injury or something but it's been too long since his last fight.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

opening music: did duffee come in to Walk Hard?


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

5 inch reach advantage for duffee, wow...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

mike looks like a chunker


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Russow looks flabby as hell.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Duffee looks awesome so far


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

duffee never wrestled? how's he get so big?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

you may call that 10-8 duffee..... russow didn't do crap


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Russow's got a heck of a chin! almost like that cabbage head guy


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Man Duffee has some quick/good hands.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Russow might survive long enough for Duffee to gas and then be able to make it a fight when Duffee loses his speed.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty interesting so far, if Duffee has adequate cardio he *should* take this.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Russow might survive long enough for Duffee to gas and then be able to make it a fight when Duffee loses his speed.


Are you telling Rogan what to say?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

What is in Russow's chin?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Are you telling Rogan what to say?


from toxic to god to joe....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Duffee is not defensively that good I think he just intimidates his opponents enough that they are scared to engage.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Duffee is digging a trench with those uppercuts. It's like he's reaching into the Earth, grabbing a Chinese kid, and throwing them at Russow's chin.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Duffee is not defensively that good I think he just intimidates his opponents enough that they are scared to engage.


...exactly what i was thinking in the first round. he keeps his hands relatively low, drops them constantly and throws semi-recklessly. He's the prime candidate for a "liddell vs evans" kind of KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Are you telling Rogan what to say?


I begining to think Rogan is reading the forum on his teleprompter.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

<<<<<not a duffee fan


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

I am guessing the guy in green trains in sumo (due to his belly).

My stream is choppy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Duffee is digging a trench with those uppercuts. It's like he's reaching into the Earth, grabbing a Chinese kid, and throwing them at Russow's chin.


Yeah but now all those Chinese kids are hanging off his back slowing him right down.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Duffee should just box his way to a decision. His corner is telling him to take chances, but it's not needed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Russow is like some big Mike Whitehead hybrid with Cabbages chin.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL hahahahaha


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

say what?????


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Zomg!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy fuckin shit!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wttttffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Night of the Underdog. Jim Miller is whooping Bispings ass. calling it now.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

This Card Is So Frickin Crazy


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

that was like a damn cartoon KO! didn't even look a really hard punch.

Crazy, stupidly crazy.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Insane!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Holllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ssssshhhhhiittttt


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wooow, what a twist.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I ******* love this sport raise01:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> ...exactly what i was thinking in the first round. he keeps his hands relatively low, drops them constantly and throws semi-recklessly. He's the prime candidate for a "liddell vs evans" kind of KO.


:thumb02:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

Russow=/=Rocky


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ahahahahahhahaha! what a hilarious looking knockout! 


poor guy, he was winning.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you kidding me???
Something's wrong with this card.

I'm calling a lighting bolt hitting the middle of the cage during the main event.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

screw the hype homeslice, duffee has no chin, shalakazam


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. Human sponge technique.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Night of the Underdog. Jim Miller is whooping Bispings ass. calling it now.


When is Jim fighting Bisping? After Bisping finishes Dan?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

man this is a really weird card, two fights in a row ended with my jaw hitting the ground


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

lmao cabbage is back


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

chin of granite beats chin of dust!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I should have bet more than 100 on Russow. I fail at vbookie.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Seriously....this is the weirdest night of fights...EVER.

I'm calling it right now guys... Rampage vs Evans....Double KO.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

usernamewoman said:


> screw the hype homeslice, duffee has no chin, shalakazam


didn't get hit on the chin, got hit on the ear.....so he has no ear


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hixxy said:


> When is Jim fighting Bisping? After Bisping finishes Dan?


Hopefully not at all, LMAO. my mind is scrambled between that knock out at Brilz taking it to Lil Nog for 2 rounds only to get screwed. What a night.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Duffee chin is glass or Russow hit like a truck . need to watch it few more time


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Duffee was gassed. Wow.. these underdogs are extremely underrated.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

What the... that punch didn't seem that strong...:confused02:
This is the biggest fluke in history or a setup.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I loved how it looked like Russow just kind of tapped Duffee's eyes closed with his left hand. lol


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

One of the best KO's ive seen in awhile lol...raise01:

That baby hammer fist at the end was great haha


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Seriously....this is the weirdest night of fights...EVER.
> 
> I'm calling it right now guys... Rampage vs Evans....Double KO.


bet!!!!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

By far the most amazing knockout.

That fight needs to be on one of those 'never give up' posters.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It didn't even look like Russow hit him solid, but it looks like it was right on the jaw. Duffee just turned off so it must have been just perfect. Crazy shit there man.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hopefully not at all, LMAO. my mind is scrambled between that knock out at Brilz taking it to Lil Nog for 2 rounds only to get screwed. What a night.


Haha same here, cant bloody believe it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wouldn't question Duffee's chin to much, he was gassed pretty bad and Russow is a big guy who I would imagine has some power.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm happy.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Duffee's corner shouldn't have told him to take chances during the 3rd.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That was sick!!!! Dude has superman's chin! I love those out of nowhere comebacks


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Check out the winning method.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

haahahahaaha!!!!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Henderson needs to teach this fatass how to hit somebody on the ground when they are knocked out.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

footodors said:


> Duffee's corner shouldn't have told him to take chances during the 3rd.


Totally, especially since they knew he was gassed and his opponent wasn't.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

footodors said:


> Duffee's corner shouldn't have told him to take chances during the 3rd.


Better question, why the hell would you listen to advice from fat ass Mike Whitehead. I mean seriously why would you even have him in your corner?


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

hommage1985 said:


> Henderson needs to teach this fatass how to hit somebody on the ground when they are knocked out.


what having another man doing the jerkoff grip in your face won't scare you. lol


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm glad the Duffee train was derailed, by some nobody at that.


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

okay new stragegy, stand around for two rounds as your opponent tires then punch once... I think I might try that...


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Fujita Model 2


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

******* classic, I lol'd so hard. Huge fatass jigglyman KO's brick shit house of a man after getting his face caved in for two rounds. Faaaantastic.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats Russow :thumbsup:

Classic KO


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

*Todd Duffee fight...*spoiler**

I was LOLing for about 5 minutes, I can't believe that happened. 

Goes to show how fights can get ended in one punch, and getting clipped does in fact happen. This fight was super one sided, and in one punch it ended for the guy who was dominating the entire fight. I think Russow landed 3-5 punches the entire fight, most of those during the final exchange where he finished Duffee. 

The interview with Rogan was also hilarious, Russow was at a loss for words. Really, what can you say? "Twas my gameplan all along."


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Russow got his gameplan from homer simpson


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel bad for Duffee, he was an undefeated up-and-coming prospect who has definite talent but lost against a lesser opponent. This is going to set his career back a bit and fizzle out all the hype he had behind him. It's a shame, but hopefully this will be a lesson to him to put away his opponents when he has the chance instead of playing safe and letting the fight drag on longer than it needs to.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Tod looked great, but gassed in the second round. Gotta give Russow his props, he survived the explosive onslaught, literally could do absolutely nothing for almost three rounds.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

This fight killed me, I really like Duffee. I hate to see him lose like that.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

TheGreg said:


> Russow got his gameplan from homer simpson


LOL, I was actually looking for this clip online to post here...could only find the final fight vs the professional boxer..which doesn't apply here.


----------



## zombie1890 (May 30, 2010)

best fight of the night imo. and i esp like that little bitch slap he gave duffe once he was on the ground and out:mistress01:


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

The Russow Palm strikes again


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

It was Rocky in MMA form.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, Duffee is from my hometown. The bar kind of had the wind knocked out of it after that disaster. But he's young, and will be back. I figure that he injured his right hand too, which would be a setback for any fighter, especially a young one.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Man, I dunno what happened to Duffee, he looked like a HW Sokoudjou.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Todd Dufee aint got no chin, seriously. Almost looks as bad as Big Baby's.


----------



## RyanRFC (May 30, 2010)

Duffee was really unlucky with the KO. Definitely the aggressor in the fight but got sparked by a great shot.

I reckon he suffers from the same thing most heavyweights suffer from, in that he doesn't rely much on his defence and prefers to go for the impressive knockout.

Would like to see him pick himself up after this and hopefully go on to run riot in the heavyweight division, he's a great athlete.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I had Duffe by stoppage. 
HAHA...
That was amazing. Respect Russow.
Duffe - well a 7 seconds KO was to much for him to handle. gave him to little to think about. Something like "confidence doping".
I think his mind is clean now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was a tough loss for Duffee. He was controlling that fight completely. He was shrugging off Russow's takedown attempts, controlling the pace, and landing the better shots. I think he got too comfortable for his own good and he got caught. He is young and this was a good lesson for him to learn. Hopefully he comes back full force.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Cant say whether he has a bad chin or not judging by this fight. One thing I did see is him gassing out hitting Russow in face for 3 rounds and getting tagged. When your gassed it's much much easier to get KOed.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Cant say whether he has a bad chin or not judging by this fight. One thing I did see is him gassing out hitting Russow in face for 3 rounds and getting tagged. When your gassed it's much much easier to get KOed.


During the replay of the knockout, it looked like he got hit right on the temple which is probably what put him out that easily. Either way, it was tough luck. He was dominating that fight.


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

cisco2403 said:


> During the replay of the knockout, it looked like he got hit right on the temple which is probably what put him out that easily. Either way, it was tough luck. He was dominating that fight.


+1, guy got pegged righ in the temple. could have put anybody down. Dont think it has anything to do with his "chin"


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I made 500 bucks on this fight. After watching Russow get beat up for the 1st 10 minutes, or as me and my buddy's called it, Beefcake (Duffee) ******* Tubby (Russow) up for 2 rounds, I said, "Watch, Tubby's gonna knock Beefy straight the **** out." My buddy dared me to put 5 on it. Took me a minute to actually as I thought about how bad Russow was getting beat up but finally I said to myself,"It's only 5 bills, **** it." Then I said, "**** it, I'll put up 5." Then I sat down, expecting Duffee to finish the fight. I actually went to my room to get the money I knew I had lost. When I came back, Rogan was going ******* nuts and my buddy was all sad and bitch-like. And I knew that Russow finished the fight. Unbelievable!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Cant say whether he has a bad chin or not judging by this fight. One thing I did see is him gassing out hitting Russow in face for 3 rounds and getting tagged. When your gassed it's much much easier to get KOed.


Not sure it was a bad chin, he was tired, then he got hit right on the temple, and then clipped on the chin on the way down. I think he was just hit in the right spot.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

munkie said:


> I made 500 bucks on this fight. After watching Russow get beat up for the 1st 10 minutes, or as me and my buddy's called it, Beefcake (Duffee) ******* Tubby (Russow) up for 2 rounds, I said, "Watch, Tubby's gonna knock Beefy straight the **** out." My buddy dared me to put 5 on it. Took me a minute to actually as I thought about how bad Russow was getting beat up but finally I said to myself,"It's only 5 bills, **** it." Then I said, "**** it, I'll put up 5." Then I sat down, expecting Duffee to finish the fight. I actually went to my room to get the money I knew I had lost. When I came back, Rogan was going ******* nuts and my buddy was all sad and bitch-like. And I knew that Russow finished the fight. Unbelievable!


You should've only had to risk 50 bucks to win 500 at that point


----------

